

Why Marissa Mayer Told Remote Employees To Work In An Office ... Or Quit - ABS
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-marissa-mayer-told-remote-employees-to-work-in-an-office--or-quit-2013-2

======
joonix
So, Yahoo had a human resources/administrative problem, not a remote work
problem. They failed to stay on top of their employees because they were
working remotely. They were "hiding" and many didn't even know they were on
payroll. That's a management failure. It can just as easily happen in-office.

~~~
notjustanymike
True, but I can sympathize with her decision. It's fast and effective enough,
and Yahoo needs to move quick.

